
Netflix Joining Internet Slowdown Day Sept. 10th - numo16
https://twitter.com/netflix/status/509052057429372929
======
numo16
Here is the discussion thread started by netflix on reddit:
[http://www.reddit.com/r/technology/comments/2fui0k/hey_guys_...](http://www.reddit.com/r/technology/comments/2fui0k/hey_guys_eric_from_netflix_letting_you_know_were/)

